# Wood in Poudre - Bridges Section



## BradM (Apr 13, 2007)

FYI - There is a large (10-12 foot ) log wedged between two rocks on the bridges section of the poudre river in Northern CO. The log points upstream toward river left and is approx. 50 to 100 yards upstream of the Greyrock trail bridge. The log could be dangerous because the end that sticks out upstream is just underwater and can't be seen well from upstream - creating a possible dangerous situation.

I tried to remove the log but couldn't, I'm guessing once the river comes up it'll be flushed.

EDIT - 5/14 WOOD IS NOW GONE FROM THIS SPOT.


----------



## BradM (Apr 13, 2007)

UPDATE!

As soon as I made the above post I found out from a friend that the log is apparently gone from the spot I described. 

Be safe. Have fun.


----------

